# FULL: Agents of D.E.L.V.E. (UA/Dungeon Mag)



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

The D.E.L.V.E. game is down to three players. Repost of the particulars below. In addition, this thread will serve to re-post characters on the new server, since I can't locate the old thread. 

Edit: Got ahead of myself... The Game to date is posted here.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

----> The Hook:

The extradimensional masters of the Nameless Legion (Dragon Magazine #304) have, for their own inscrutable purposes assembled a team from various worlds whose sole mandate is to enter dangerous situations and recover their objective. This team is known to the masters as the Dungeon Expeditionary Low-Visibility Extraction team. D.E.L.V.E. goes where they’re told, when they’re told… To retrieve their objective. Are there other D.E.L.V.E. teams? What is the significance of the objectives? Do you have backup? Opposition? None of your business, Delver. Suit up, you’re moving out.

----> The Campaign:

D.E.L.V.E. will begin at level 5. Most adventures will be loosely strung together from my vast collection of Dungeon Magazines, modified to suit my style as a DM. The campaign will be cinematic, and have overtones of military buddy adventures and espionage/conspiracy flavouring.

----> The Rules:

32 Point Buy. 9K, half total on one item. Full HP 1st level, average after.

D&D 3.5. Unearthed Arcana is used as a heavy modification.

In particular, the following variants are always used:

Spontaneous Divine Casting (page 64)
Maximum Skill Ranks, Limited Choices (page 80)
Weapon Group Proficiencies (page 94)
Defense Bonus (page 110)
Armour as DR (page 111)
Recharge Magic (page 158)
Taint (page 189)
Level-Independent XP (page 214)

The following are allowed:

Racial paragons (page 32)
Totem Barbarians and Bard Variants (page 48)
Monk Styles (page 52)
Urban Ranger, Wild Rogue, and Battle Sorcerer (page 56)
Favoured Environment (page 65)
Wild Shape: Aspect Of Nature (page 67)
Spelltouched Feats (page 92)
Summon Monster Variants (page 137)
Incantations (page 174)

In addition, I will be using Spycraft Action Dice.

----> The Characters

Only hard and fast rule: No evil, no loners. These characters will be part of a team.

Characters from the following books and sources will be accepted outright.

Core 3.5 + Psionics Handbook
Eberron Campaign Setting
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting

Characters using elements from the following sources will be considered, with discussion:

Dragon Magazine
Dungeon Magazine
Other D&D & D20 Worlds and settings (will often require backstory to be provided to the DM, including player-generated conversion work for older settings)
Savage Species (case by case basis).

Any Feat/Base Class/Prc/Spell/Item etc. from a source not owned by the DM will need to be summarized.

Provide a concept paragraph (or two) before creating. Sorrow The Man Bear is player one, and Rules Monkey. (Rules Man-Bear?). Isida Kep'Tukari and Azaar are our other two remaining players. Up to three other players will be accepted, first come, first served.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

Pik-ik-cha (Player: Isida Kep'Tukari)
Male Thri-kreen Psychic Warrior 1 (ECL 5)
Medium Monstrous Humanoid
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 5' 9''
Weight: 212lbs
Shell: Mossy green
Eyes: Yellow
Age: 8

Str: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 racial]
Dex: 16 (+3) [4 points, +4 racial]
Con: 14 (+2) [4 points]
Int: 14 (+2) [10 points, -2 Int]
Wis: 16 (+3) [6 points, +2 Wis]
Cha: 4 (-3) [0 points, -4 Cha]

Class and Racial Abilities:
+2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, -4 Cha, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic sleep effects, +3 natural armor, multiple limbs (can take multiweapon fighting and multiattack feats), natural attacks (4 claws and bite, 1d4 dmg each), poison (1d6/1d6 Dex, DC 14, 1/day), leap (+30 racial bonus on Jump checks), weapon familiarity (gythkas and chatkchas), naturally psionic (1 bonus power point), psi-like abilities (3/day – chameleon, know direction; 1/day – psionic displacement, metaphysical claw. Manifester level ½ HD, minimum 1), racial hit dice (2 levels of monstrous humanoid), Deflect Arrows as a bonus feat.

Proficient with all armor, basic plus three other kinds of weapons, bonus feats, psionic powers. Weapon groups – Basic, bows, claw weapons, heavy blades.


Hit Dice: 2d8 + 1d8 + 6
HP: 22
AC: 22 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, +6 defense bonus)
ACP:
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40ft (50ft. when psionically focused)

Saves:
Fortitude +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
Will +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

BAB: +2
Natural Melee Atk: +5 (1d4+3/x2/P, bite or claw)
Armed Melee Atk: +5 (1d10+4/19-20/x2/S, two-handed bastard sword)
Armed Melee Atk: +5 (1d4/x3/P, punching dagger)
Full Natural Melee Atk: +5/+3/+3/+3/+3 (1d4+3/x2/P, four claws and a bite)
Ranged Atk: +5 (1d8+3/x3/110 ft./P, mighty (+3) composite longbow)

Skills
Concentration +7 [5 ranks, +2 Wis]
Hide +8 [5 ranks, +3 Dex]
Jump +38 [5 ranks, +3 Str, +30 racial]
Listen +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]
Spot +8 [5 ranks, +3 Wis]

Feats:
Deflect Arrows (racial bonus)
Multiattack (monstrous humanoid 1st level)
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Speed of Thought (1st level psychic warrior bonus)

Languages: Common, Thri-keen, Gnoll, Goblin

Powers Known – Power Points 2
Save DC +3
1st - prevenom.

Equipment

Wearing or carrying
Clear Spindle ioun stone – 4,000gp (does not need to eat or drink)
MW mighty (+3) composite longbow – 700gp
60 arrows – 3gp
2 MW punching daggers – 604gp
+1 bastard sword – 2,335gp
Psionic tattoo of psionic lion’s charge – 300gp
Psionic tattoo of body adjustment – 300gp
Dorje of biofeedback – 750gp
Belt pouch – 1gp
Traveler’s outfit (harness) – free
Sack – 1sp

Money
6gp, 9sp

Appearance: Pik-ik-cha is a sturdy example of a thri-kreen, heavily built with thick armor. His chitin is mossy green, and his faceted eyes are bright yellow. He only wears a simple leather harness that holds his weapons, so it appears as if fighting is the only thing on his mind. A tattoo of a lion decorates one of his left forelimbs, and one that resembles a heart decorates one of his right forelimbs. A clear gem circles round and round his head like a lazy fly.

Personality: Pik-ik-cha has very little experience with other races, and tends to treat them like he would other thri-kreen. This understandably leaves others with a poor impression, as the harsh, mannerless ways of the thri-kreen are quite abrasive. Pik-ik-cha is given to regarding other individuals as a child would resemble a beetle on a pin. “Please” and “thank you” are foreign words to him, as are other forms of courtesy such as dividing treasure, allowing others to go first, or distributing healing around.

Though he has learned the value of structure from his time in the Nameless Legion, outside of that, he’s not the most fun person to be around.

Background: Pik-ik-cha grew up in the Burning Sands, last of his hatching, and first to leave the hive. Possessing a keener intellect and sharper perception than others of his hive, he chose to learn about the techniques of the others outside the desert. He learned mostly through imitation of travelers, occasionally stealing the weapons he needed from their camps. While he became an excellent fighter, he was emotionally stunted, finding it very difficult to communicate his needs to villagers when he needed to get food.

Keeping in his safety zone of what he knew, he sold his sword (and claws, and dagger) to the highest bidder, accumulating money to continually improve his lot in life. To avoid further unnecessary contact in the future, he put a huge chunk of his savings into obtaining a crystal that would sustain his body. Freed from having to go into town, he could range farther and wider seeking work for his blade. When he heard of the Nameless Legion, he was quite eager to join up, for they promised money in plenty, and combat in spades.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

Erran Steelfist (Player: Azaar)

Male elan psychic warrior 1/monk 4: Medium-size aberration; HD 1d8+2 + 4d8+4; hp 32; power points 3; Init +2; Spd 40 ft.; AC 24 (+3 Dex, +3 Wis, +3 defense bonus, +1 natural, +4 inertial armor), touch 20, flat-footed 21; Atk +6 melee (1d8, unarmed strike) or +4/+4 melee (1d8 + 1d8, unarmed strike -- flurry of blows) or +6 ranged (1d8, light crossbow); SQ elan traits, naturally psionic, resistance, resilence, repletion, flurry of blows, evasion, fast movement, still mind, ki strike (magic), slow fall 20 ft.; AL lawful neutral; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +7; Str 10, Dex 16 (+2 gloves), Con 14, Int 14, Wis 16 (+1 from 4th level attribute point), Cha 10 (-2 racial Cha). Height: 6’0”, Weight: 204 lbs., Eyes: emerald-green, Hair: red, Age: 23.

Skills and Feats: Autohypnosis +8, Balance +7, Climb +5, Hide +7, Jump +5, Listen +8, Move Silently +7, Search +7, Spot +8; Weapon Group (basic), Weapon Group (crossbows), Weapon Finesse, Blind-Fight, Improved Unarmed Strike (free monk feat), Stunning Fist, Combat Reflexes, Skill Knowledge (Balance, Listen).

Special Qualities: Elan traits (aberration -- no darkvision, requires only 4 hours in deep trance to give benefit of 8 hours sleep); Naturally Psionic: 2 bonus power points at first level; Resistance (Su): Elans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. As an immediate action, an elan can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of their next action.; Resilience (Su): When an elan takes damage, they can spend power points to reduce its severity. As an immediate action, they can reduce the damage they are about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point they spend.; Repletion (Su): An elan can sustain their bodies without need of food or water. If they spend 1 power point, an elan does not have to eat or drink for 24 hours.; Flurry of Blows (Ex): extra attack (with -2 penalty), Evasion (Ex): successful Reflex saving throw against magical or unusual attack deals no damage (unarmored or light armor only), Fast Movement (Ex): enhanced monk speed; Still Mind (Ex): +2 bonus on saves against enchantment spells and effects; Ki Strike (Su): unarmed attacks act as magical weapons for purposes of overcoming damage reduction; Slow Fall (Ex): monk can use wall (if within arm’s reach) to slow their descent and take less damage.

Psionics: inertial armor (cost: 1 power point)

Possessions: Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4,000 gp), Bag of Holding (type I) (2,500 gp), Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2,000 gp), masterwork light crossbow with 50 bolts (340 gp). Miscellaneous equipment: bedroll, chalk (10 pieces), flint and steel, small steel mirror, belt pouch, 30 days of trail rations, 50’ silk rope, tent, torches (10), waterskin, monk’s outfit (3) -- 62 gp, 3 sp. Total Funds Remaining: 97 gp, 7 sp.

==================================================

Erran Steelfist, originally a monk, was selected as an aspirant by the elan council, and underwent the psionic ritual that transformed him from a human into an elan. Deciding to try a new life for himself, Erran tried to devote himself to becoming a psychic warrior, but found that the memories he retained were more powerful than his new devotion. Returning to his original calling as a monk, Erran has since traveled the realms, acting as an impromptu champion of order. With the inherent secrecy of being an elan, however, it seemed all too fitting when he was approached by the Nameless Legion to become a member of D.E.L.V.E. Now, he awaits his first mission… and his fellow team members… with some trepidation. But he is intent on performing to the best of his abilities.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 4, 2005)

Unless I'm mistaken, you are requesting new players, no?  If that's the case, I'd like in!  I've been waiting for an open DnD 3.5 game for a while.  People respond to these things so fast...  Anyway, I'll check back later for a confirmation.  Thanks!


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

I was thinking about either a Battle Sorcerer (would you allow the spellfire wielder feat and potentially the spellfire channeler PrC?) or a straight up wizard.

What does the current party look like?  I don't mind filling a role if it direly needs filling.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm a thri-kreen psychic warrior.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that to say that the two characters there are currently the only existing characters?


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 4, 2005)

If you're still looking for another player, I'd like to toss my hat into the ring.

I'm thinking of a 'Face'-type character: a human with high social skills and an excellent disguise ability--a master of infiltration and manipulation.  Probably rogue, though quite likely with levels in human paragon.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 4, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth:  Yup. If you want in, you got it.

Ferrix: Spellfire is fine, so is the Prc, if it'll fit into the level. And no, one of my posts got eaten. I'll insert the third player below.

nonamazing: Awesome, I like your work, what with reading over Sorrow's shoulder.  Welcome. 

OK, we'll take a brief IC break for Chargen and intro, and open the next "episode" back at base. 

The missing writeup:

Kazadi (Player: Sorrow the Man Bear)
Male Tiefling, Planar Ranger 4, Lawful Neutral
Age: 23 Height: 5'11" Weight: 165lbs Eyes: Total Black Hair: White

STR 13+1
DEX 19+4
CON 13+1
INT 12+1
WIS 15+2
CHA 8-1

Fort +5
Ref +8
Will +0

HP 24 (4d8+4)
AC 18 (Touch 18, FF 14)
Init +4
BAB +4
Spd 30'
DB +4

Racial Features
*+2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Cha
*Medium
*Darkvision 60'
*+2 Bluff, +2 Hide
*Darkness 1/day = to HD
*Resistances: Cold/Electricity/Fire 5
*LA +1

Class Features
Weapon Group Proficiencies: Basic, Bows, Picks/Hammers, Spears/Lances
Favoured Environment: Underground
Wild Empathy
Combat Style 1: Archery (Rapid Shot)
Animal Companion

Attacks
Seeking Shortbow: +9, 1d6, x3, 60', 2lb, P, Seeking (2330gp)
MW Light Pick: +9, 1d4 +1, x3, -, 3lbs, P (304gp)
MW Light Hammer: +9. 1d4+1, x2, 20', 2lb, B (301gp)


Armour
None

Feats
Track
Endurance
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Finesse

Companions
Dripfang, Fiendish Viper
Medium Magical Beast; HD 2d8, 19hp; Init +3; Speed 20' (Climb/Swim); AC 16, Touch 13 Flat-footed 13; Base Attack/Grapple +1/+0; Atk; Bite +4 melee (1d4-1 plus Poison) Full Atk: Bite +4 (1d4-1 plus Poison) Special Attack: Smite Good 1/day; Darkvision 60', Cold/Fire Resistance: 5, SR 4, Poison (1d6 Con DC 11), Scent; Fort +3 Ref +6 Will +1; Str 8 Dex 17 Con 11 Int 1 Wis 12 Cha 2; Balance +11, Climb +11, Hide +12, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +7; Feat: Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse; Tricks: Fetch, Guard, Seek, Track

Skills Skill: Total/Check(ranks+ability+misc)
Heal: 10(8+2+0)
Hide: 12(8+4+2)
Knowledge: Planes: 9(8+1+0)
Listen: 10(8+2+0)
Move Silently: 12(8+4+0)
Survival: 10(8+2+0)
Use Rope: 12(8+4+0)

Equipment Total: 47.5lbs
Seeking Shortbow 2lbs (2330gp)
MW Pick 3lbs (301gp)
MW Hammer 2lbs (304gp)
Quiver of Elhonna 2lbs(1800gp)
50 +1 Arrows (in Quiver of Elhonna) 2 ½lbs (2350gp)

Explorer's outfit 8lbs (-)
Backpack 2lbs (2gp)
50' Silk Rope 5lbs (10gp)
Grappling hook 4lbs (1gp)
Climber's Kit 5lbs (80gp)
Trail rations x5 5lbs (5sp)
Sunrod x2 2lbs (4gp)
Sack 1/2lbs (1sp)

Beltpouch 1/2lbs (1gp)
Flint + Steel – (1gp)
Trail rations x2 2lbs (2sp)
Candle x3 – (2cp)
2 Flask Alchemists Fire 2lbs (40gp)

Appearance:
Kazadi is slight of frame for his almost 6 feet in height. He wears a combination of tight fitting dark shirts and trousers with simple brocade embroidery, and long loose jackets and capes. Not all of them are black, and in fact he enjoys dark and heavy greens blues and purples. He prefers long fingerless gloves, and several belts of varying sizes, styles, and colours looped loosely around his waist. His armament is slight, a well crafted and curiously patterned with angular design shortbow of dark wood, along with a forest green quiver poking above his left shoulder. Any other weapons are hidden by his clothing. His skin is pale and fair, and his shoulder length hair is closely cropped, swept back from his forehead and ears, and stark white. Over his eyes he wears a pair of dark goggles on a tight leather thong. A sharp aquiline nose presses in tightly over thin, colorless lips and a somewhat pointed jaw.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 4, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> nonamazing: Awesome, I like your work, what with reading over Sorrow's shoulder.  Welcome.




Thank you!  That's very kind.

I've been mulling over the character, and here's what I've come up with:  as an infant, Xid was adopted by a Cyran noble family.  He never wondered about his biological parents; he grew up well-adjusted and happy with his adoptive parents.  He was educated at the best schools from the earliest possible age, and grew into a powerfull intellect, one which set him well apart from the other students.  After being drafted into Cyre's military, Xid quickly rose through the ranks and displayed his talents as a master tactician, helping bring decisive victories to Cyre on several occasions.  After finishing his required term, Xid was invited to study at an exclusive House Cannith university, which he happily accepted.  After a few years, however, the war began to go badly for Cyre, and Xid re-enlisted, this time in the military's espionage department, where he undertook several dangerous missions infiltrating the military structures of rival nations.  Xid was out of the country, on a mission deep inside Karrnathi territory, when Cyre was destroyed.  Eventually, Xid made his way to Sharn, and settled down with a handful of Cyran refugees.  Now just past 50, he believed it was time for him to retire and devote his energy to magical studies.

But things were a little more complicated than Xid would have believed.  He found that he was beginning to lose his memories, which he would have merely assumed was due to the natural process of aging, if it wasn't for the fact that he also appeared to be slowly _growing younger_.  This puzzled him greatly, and no amount of magical research could bring him any answers.  Until he was contacted by a mysterious woman who claimed to be a captain in some organization known as the Nameless Legion.

The woman, who turned out to be a foul-tempered tiefling, told Xid all about the Legion.  It seems that Xid's real father was a Legion member, as had been his father before him, and his father, and his father, and so on, appearantly almost all the way back to the founding of the Legion.  The reason for this was a hereditary contract--it stated that when the current bearer of the contract died, their descendant would be obligated to fulfill their duty to the Legion.  Xid's father had just passed away; thus, Xid was now (to his surprise) a conscripted member of the Legion.

The Contact is magical, dating back to the earliest days of the Legion.  No one knows how Xid's ancestor came to be coherced into signing such a thing, but ever since then, every male descendant of that line has been forced into service with the Nameless Legion.  The Contact's power is such that it places a powerful, unbreakable _Geas_ on the subject, compelling them to loyally serve the Legion.  The Contract also grants a sort of unnaturally extended lifespan on its subjects, making them younger but consuming their memories in order to do so.

Because of the Contact, Xid has no choice but to be part of the Nameless Legion, though he's always looking for a loophole or a way out.  While he doesn't mind being in a younger body, he definitely knows he's paid far too high a price for it, and wishes he could be old again, with all his memories restored.  Until he can figure something out, though, he works dutifully for the Legion, as an agent of D.E.L.V.E.--just like his unknown father.

...

I've decided to go with three levels of Human Paragon and two levels of Artificer.  Why Artificer?  Well, I feel that it meshes with the sort of James Bond, superspy kind of character I'm shooting for (with the artificer items representing the nifty spy gadgets).  He's going to have an incredible intelligence (probably 20) and be an excellent planner, but not much of a leader.

This is all still a little rough: if you like it so far, I'll come back with more details later.  Or if there's anything you don't like, just let me know.  Nothing's set in stone at the moment.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 5, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> This is all still a little rough: if you like it so far, I'll come back with more details later.  Or if there's anything you don't like, just let me know.  Nothing's set in stone at the moment.




It sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 5, 2005)

So far we have one total level of "magic" in our party, and that's the psychic warrior/monk.  So I was thinking I'd like to go sorcerer.  However, I also notice our lack of a cleric/healer.  And sorcerers can't heal.  I'll happily fill that role, possibly even with a paladin.  I've always wanted to play a paladin, this might be a good time to try it out.  In fact, my board handle is the name I've had reserved for a winged paladin.  This idea is growing on me.

R'ae Ard'Gaoth (Celestial for "Blazing Wind")  His father is a powerful archangel.  Raised by his moon elf mother until he committed a murder in questionable self-defense.  Disgusted, R'ae exiled himself, to his mother's dismay.  He traveled far and wide, feeling guilty, doing good, and atoning for his sin of wrath, until his father came, redeemed him, and trained him in the way of the Holy Knight, the Paladin.  Feeling he had enough worldly experience, his father assigned him a quest from their god(dess).  R'ae is to accompany a team of odd characters from across the planes on their missions for the enigmatic Nameless Legion.  His ultimate goal is to discover the purpose and motive of the Legion, but secondary goals are to spread justice and peace wherever he goes and unite with his team members, in hopes of establishing trans-worlds relations.

I have a more detailed background in the works, but this is a summary.  It's very flexible, especially the bit regarding the quest and the Legion.  Speaking of the Legion, I thought to go to my Dragon magazine archives and what do I find?  I find #303 and #305, but #304 is among the missing.  As is #311.  Weird and ironic.

I also have a question: how much are we going to be dealing with the social aspects of the world?  Is it a vast majority of dungeoneering or will there be urban intrigues as well?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 5, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> I have a more detailed background in the works, but this is a summary.  It's very flexible, especially the bit regarding the quest and the Legion.  Speaking of the Legion, I thought to go to my Dragon magazine archives and what do I find?  I find #303 and #305, but #304 is among the missing.  As is #311.  Weird and ironic.
> 
> I also have a question: how much are we going to be dealing with the social aspects of the world?  Is it a vast majority of dungeoneering or will there be urban intrigues as well?




The Legion is enigmatic, but seems to be working for the greater good. Probably....

 

 Hopefully, you'll find the issues in question, but its not vital.

The D.E.L.V.E. team theoretically breaks into dungeons and takes dangerous stuff before Adventurers can mess with it, but in practice, I suspect we'll see a fair amount of skullduggery and infiltration. So expect a decent mix.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 5, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous said:
			
		

> It sounds pretty awesome to me.




Thank you.  I'll get to work on stats and a finalized background.

Let me see if I've figured out the skill system correctly: at first level, the character should have a 17 intelligence.  From his class, the character gets 4 skills, plus 1 for being human, plus 3 more from his intelligence bonus.  At third level, the Human Paragon's special ability allows him to increase his intelligence by 2 points, making it 19.  This gives him one more skill.  At fourth level, he adds a bonus point to his intelligence, bringing it to 20 and giving him another skill.  Also at level four, he multiclasses to artificer, which gives him his last skill (chosen from the artificer class skill list).  So he should have eleven skills altogether, right?  I haven't used that particular skill variant before, and I'm nervous about getting it right.

Another question: how do you think the Human Paragon ability of Adaptive Learning would work under this skill system?  It seems like it might be a little complicated, but it also seems like an ability I wouldn't really need, so we might just be able to ignore it.  I was considering the Education feat from the Eberron book, since it would make sense for the character, but I'm also not quite sure how that might work.



			
				Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> However, I also notice our lack of a cleric/healer.




Well, my character won't be quite as good as a real cleric, but he will be able to make a lot of potions and scrolls of healing.  So the group isn't quite as weak in the healing department as things might first appear.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm torn between a dwarven battle sorcerer/spellfire wielder and a straight up elven wizard, so both of them will be full on casters for now.  Both are in mid-development at the moment.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 5, 2005)

I'll take Dr. Anomalous' post as an approval of my character.



			
				nonamazing said:
			
		

> So the group isn't quite as weak in the healing department as things might first appear.




That's good, paladin is half fighter, half healer, so together, we should have one whole healer. 

So I'll finish him up and post him for approval by the end of the day.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 5, 2005)

A true paladin (lg) might have some trouble with some of our assignments. I was wondering if maybe the alternate alignment paladin's (some recent Dragon issue, #310 I think) might work better for you. Your decision, just a suggestion.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 5, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> Let me see if I've figured out the skill system correctly...
> Another question:




Sorrow is the rules guy, I'll let him answer that. He's right more often than I am.   



			
				orrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> A true paladin (lg) might have some trouble with some of our assignments.




Depends. Check the Eberron alignment guidelines. Should be OK.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 6, 2005)

Dr. Anomalous, I'll leave it up to you about this paladin character of mine. I think it would be an interesting role play for a LG character, and we have two LN characters already, I might imagine they'd have some of the same difficulties that a LG character might have. It's not like he can't kill, he just can't kill without reason, and he can't kill for evil reasons. Also, LG doesn't have to mean "Automatically kill all evil" like a lot of people stereotype it to be. It can mean "tolerate evil when you must, heal the damage from evil, turn evil people good, and if you must as a last resort, kill evil." So that's the kind of character I'd like to play. If the DM deems it to be incorrect for this setting, that's fine, I'll just play... a cleric, probably of a NG or CG deity. (Speaking of deities, what pantheon are we using?) Or we could go for the "Paladin of Freedom" (CG) from Unearthed Arcana.

What do you say, Doctor?

EDIT:  Alright, I've officially decided to go with a CG cleric of... XXX deity.  Not only will the cleric provide more of the much-needed healing and various spell support, it also avoids the alignment issue.  I'll write him up tonight.

I feel like Jean Valjean the night before the Champmathieu Affair.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

A question for Dr.: Are traps a big part of the adventures?  Cause if they are, we're sort of out of luck without a rogue.

I was just looking over the party, and I'm not one who cares too much about party balance, but if they're a big part and we've got one, well, we might have some trouble.  Or maybe we'll just send the Elan everywhere first.


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 6, 2005)

I'd like to take the following feat, if you'd allow it:

*Jack of All Trades*

You have picked up a smattering of even the most obscure skills.

*Prerequsite:* Int 13
*Benefit:* You can use any skill as if you had 1/2 rank in that skill.  This benefit allows you to attempt checks with skills that normally don't allow untrained skill checks (such as Decipher script and Knowledge).  If a skill doesn't allow skill checks (such as Speak Language), this feat has no effect.
*Normal:* Without this feat, you can't attempt some skill checks (Decipher Script, Disable Device, Handle Animal, Knowledge, Open Lock, Profession, Sleight of Hand, Speak Language, Spellcraft, Tumble, and Use Magic Device) unless you have ranks in the skill.​
The feat is from Complete Adventurer.  Basically, it would allow me to make Knowledge checks with my character's Intelligence modifier, which is the main reason I want it.  It wouldn't actually give me any extra bonus to any of those checks, it would just allow me to use them the same way I'd use untrained skills that I had no ranks in (i.e. with an ability score check).

I wanted to take the feat so the character would be a source of useful general information on a lot of different subjects (kind of like a bard).  Also, being able to imitate Professions would be helpful in his capacity as a spy.  What do you think?



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> A question for Dr.: Are traps a big part of the adventures? Cause if they are, we're sort of out of luck without a rogue.




No worries on that front!  Artificers get trapfinding, like a rogue.  And with his high Intelligence score, my character should end up with pretty decent Search and Disable Device checks.  So I should be able to deal with traps fairly well.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

nonamazing said:
			
		

> No worries on that front! Artificers get trapfinding, like a rogue. And with his high Intelligence score, my character should end up with pretty decent Search and Disable Device checks. So I should be able to deal with traps fairly well.




Heheh... good cause I was considering asking if I could play a Petal rogue named Larkspur.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 6, 2005)

Sigh, another question.  (I know, I'm bombarding with posts, I'll try to make this the last one.  Maybe.)  In 3.5, elves get some weapon proficiencies automatically.  Should I convert this into one extra weapons group feat or just drop the racial benefit entirely?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Sigh, another question. (I know, I'm bombarding with posts, I'll try to make this the last one. Maybe.) In 3.5, elves get some weapon proficiencies automatically. Should I convert this into one extra weapons group feat or just drop the racial benefit entirely?




Elves get the Bow weapon group, as well as a choice between either Heavy Blades or Light Blades.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 6, 2005)

Basically he just needs a deity now.  And therefore domains.  So once I find out the deities... I'm good to go.

EDIT: Alright, he's officially complete. I added the deity and domains, changed some background, and that's about it. Oh, I don't know how to figure out spell save... help? Other than that...

Ready for inspection, sir!

*Name:* R'ae Ard'Gaoth
[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Moon Elf (Half-Celestial)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Type:[/B] Native Outsider
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Corellan Larethian

[B]Str:[/B] 14+4  =18 +4 (6p.)   [B]Level:[/B] 1            [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12+2+2=16 +3 (4p.)   [B]BAB:[/B] +0             [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14+2-2=14 +2 (6p.)   [B]Grapple:[/B] +4         [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 5/magic
[B]Int:[/B] 10+2+1=13 +1 (2p.)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'(60'Fly)  [B]Spell Res:[/B] 11
[B]Wis:[/B] 16+4  =20 +5 (10p.)  [B]Init:[/B] +3            [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]  8+4  =12 +1 (0p.)   [B]ACP:[/B] -1             [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Class  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +6    +0    +0   21
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +5          +7

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword +1 [I]Durandil[/I]            +6     1d8+5     19-20/x2
Composite Longbow MW (STR +4)    +4     1d8+4     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Celestial, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
CLASS ABILITIES:
 - Aura of Chaos and Good
 - Turn undead (4/day)

RACIAL BENEFITS:
 - Daylight at will
 - Smite evil 1/day (+HD to melee damage roll)
 - Protection from Evil (Sp) 3/day
 - Bless (Sp) 1/day
 - Darkvision 60'
 - Immune to disease and magic sleep effects
 - Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10
 - +2 vs. enchantments
 - +4 Fort vs. poison

[B]Spellcasting[/B]
[B]Domains:[/B] Good (+1 CL to good spells), War
[B]Level 0:[/B] (4)
Create Water, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink

[B]Level 1:[/B] (4+1)
Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith (Protection from Evil, Magic Weapon)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Groups: Basic, Bows*, Heavy Blades*, Maces and Clubs, and Lances and Spears
 * = Racial benefit

Weapon Focus: Longsword (War Domain granted power)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration (CON)        4    +2    +0    +6
Knowledge: Religion (INT)  4    +1    +0    +5
Listen (WIS)               0    +5    +2    +7
Search (INT)               0    +1    +2    +3
Spot (WIS)                 0    +5    +2    +7
Survival (WIS)*            2    +5    +0    +7

* = Cross class

[B]Equipment:                        Cost  Weight[/B]
Longsword +1 MW                   2315gp    4lb
Composite Longbow (STR +4) MW      800gp    3lb
Shield, heavy steel MW             170gp   15lb

Explorer’s Outfit                    ~gp    ~lb
Phylactery of Faithfulness        1000gp    ~lb
Silver holy symbol                  25gp    1lb
Bandoleer MW                         5gp   .5lb
 - Chalk x2                          2cp    ~lb
 - Flint & steel                     1gp    ~lb
 - Hardtack                          2sp   .5lb
 - Jerky x3                          3sp   .5lb
 - Pebbles                           ~gp    ~lb
 - String                            ~gp    ~lb
 - Candle                            1cp    ~lb
 - Dagger                            2gp    1lb
Potion belt                          1gp    1lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CSW Potion                      750gp    ~lb
 - CSW Potion                      750gp    ~lb


Heward's Handy Haversack          2000gp    5lb
 - Main pocket (80lb max.) Total weight: 39lb
   - Tent                           10gp   20lb*
   - Bedroll                         1sp    5lb*
   - Alchemist's fire x3            60gp    3lb*
   - Flask of holy water            25gp    1lb*
   - Holy book of divine teachings  15gp    3lb*
   - Cleric's vestments              5gp    6lb*
   - Peasant's outfit                1sp    1lb*
 - Side Pocket (20lb max.) Total weight: 19lb
   - Whetstone                       2cp    1lb*
   - Crowbar                         2gp    5lb*
   - 100' of silk rope              20gp   10lb*
   - Flask (empty) x2                6cp    3lb*
 - Side Pocket (20lb max.) Total weight: 20lb
   - Loaf of bread x4                4cp    2lb*
   - Hunk of cheese x6               6sp    3lb*
   - Chunk of meat x8               24sp    4lb*
   - Elven wine x2                  20gp    3lb*
   - Waterskin (full) x2             2gp    8lb*

 * = weighs nothing

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 818gp 1sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               100   200   300   600   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 121
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 127lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Luminous and white
[B]Hair:[/B] Platinum blonde, long and straight
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:*
Tall for his elven heritage, R'ae stands proudly at 5'5".  His most noticeable features are, of course, his wings.  They are feathered and magnifcently white and stretch out to a full ten feet when extended.  His platinum blonde, almost white, hair hangs limply around his shoulders, tucked behind his long, pointed ears.  On his body, he wears a simple but elegant outfit, white with gold accents.  At his side a small satchel can always be seen, and at his other side, a sheath for Durandil, his longsword.  Strapped to his back is his beautiful, elven-crafted longbow.  His skin is fair, like most moon elves.  He seems to have a warm glow about him all the time, as though he is so good hearted that you can feel it.  His eyes, however, are disturbing.  They produce their own light and are pure, white orbs.  They seem burn like an intensely hot fire, and a man cannot help but think that these eyes are piercing his soul when they set their gaze upon him.  When he is enraged, usually at some gross injustice or outright insult to his god, these furious eyes literally begin to burn in his eye sockets, and the place where he stands is lit up like the sun.  He is a formidable individual.

*Background:*
R'ae Ard'Gaoth (Celestial for "Blazing Wind") was touched by the gods from his very birth. His mother, a holy, virtuous moon elf, was taken as a wife to a powerful archangel of an elven deity, 'til death do them part. The birth was a blessedly easy one, and the mother recovered quickly. This was fortunate, for the father was called away to a divine mission, leaving her to raise the baby alone. The infant hardly ever cried and literally glowed all the time. He was an extremely obedient son, and was admired by all mothers, though not necesarily by all of his peers. His disturbing, pupil-lacking gaze did not win him many friends.  R'ae didn't know much at all about his father, but R'ae did know that he was away on an important quest for important people.  It didn't ease the pain that he felt when he saw other fathers with their sons.  R'ae's mother never told him exactly who his father was, not even that he was a celestial, so R'ae had no idea of his heritage.

Soon after his 109th birthday, young R'ae began itching at his back frequently. It was no small surprise when full-grown, feathered wings burst forth from his shoulders as though they had been trying to get out for years. Intensely surprised, R'ae soon became the object of all jealousy among his elven friends. He was not selfish, though. As soon as he could manage it, he gave those he could lift rides over the forest. He especially loved taking little children, the light in their eyes rivaled his own when they flew hundreds of feet above their home.

Of course, such happiness can never last. One sinfully envious (and, we might add, somewhat heavy) young elf decided that R'ae was an arrogant fool and didn't deserve the wings. By night he snuck into the Ard'Gaoth house with a potent sleeping potion and a long knife. He found R'ae's trancing form and wafted the concoction under his nose. R'ae's breath deepened. The young elf managed to pour the entire vial full into the resting angel's mouth. R'ae swallowed the whole thing. The young elf grinned and brandished his long knife. Then R'ae woke up. The young elf hadn't counted on the half-celestial's resistance to poisons. Nor was he expecting the great strength which lifted him off the floor by his neck, nor such a furious roar to come from so soft-hearted a creature. The young elf couldn't breathe. He struggled for two long minutes, then he went limp, then he died. R'ae stood there with the young elf in his mighty grasp until his mother rushed in. Then the hanging form dropped to ground and R'ae collapsed to his knees, large tears silently rolling down his cheeks. His mother tried to comfort him, but to no avail. He told her, "I am hideous to behold now. I must leave this place."

The next day, R'ae announced to the forest village that he would be leaving them forever. That afternoon, his reason for leaving circulated to the rest of the elves. Most thought him cowardly, some thought nothing of it, a few thought him noble. It doesn't truly matter what they thought. R'ae never saw any of them again. He traveled across the land, helping the unfortunate, giving to the poor, and righting wrongs to atone for his deed. After a year and a day, Mikhail Ard'Gaoth the Archangel came to him from above. Mikhail, of course, is R'ae's celestial father. Mikhail atoned R'ae by the power and mercy of his god, Corellan Larethian, and took him on a journey across the planes to learn the true ways of his father. Enamored and awed, R'ae made the decision to become like this wonderful being he called "Father" and learned the way of the Cleric.

At the end of his 10 years of training, Mikhail was so satisfied with his son's prowess that he granted him a divine quest immediately. R'ae was to join the adventuring team of an organization known only as the Nameless Legion. He was to assist the team and help them on their missions for the Legion and to spread the faith of Corellan Larethian wherever he journeyed, but his main objective was to find out as much as he could about his employers without totally giving himself away.

It is on this quest that R'ae now embarks...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 6, 2005)

nonamazing: I won't have access to my books until monday evening, so I'm not sure how the mechanic really works but from what I remember that sounds fine.

Rae ArdGaoth: It looks good superficially, I'll look into the sheet a little more thouroghly tomorrow night.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 6, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Join Date: Oct 2004
> Location: Rochester, NY (USA)
> Last Seen: Today (*08:43 AM*)
> Posts: 79




Those 7 AM shifts must be messing with your sleep schedule... I don't think I've ever seen you conscious before noon on a weekend. 



			
				 Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> (Speaking of deities, what pantheon are we using?) Or we could go for the "Paladin of Freedom" (CG) from Unearthed Arcana.




Er… Yes.    All of them. Whatever ones you like from any world you’re from, or have chosen to worship from any of the worlds you’re not from. The UA version is fine, too.



			
				 nonamazing said:
			
		

> Jack of All Trades




By all means, go ahead.


----------



## Azaar (Feb 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I was just looking over the party, and I'm not one who cares too much about party balance, but if they're a big part and we've got one, well, we might have some trouble. Or maybe we'll just send the Elan everywhere first.




I heard that!  Just 'cause I have an effectively unlimited lifespan doesn't mean I can't die.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 6, 2005)

Eransyl Galakiir - Gray Elf Wizard 5

[sblock]*Eransyl Galakiir*
_Gray Elf Wizard 5_

*Age:* 120
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 4’7”
*Weight:* 87
*Eyes:* Golden Amber
*Hair:* Silver
*Skin:* Fair

*STR:*  6 [-2] (0 points, -2 race)
*DEX:* 16 [+3] (6 points, +2 race)
*CON:* 12 [+1] (6 points, -2 race)
*INT:* 23 [+6] (16 points, +2 race, +1 lvl, +2 enh) 
*WIS:*  8 [-1] (0 points)
*CHA:* 12 [+1] (4 points)

*Hit Dice:* 5d4 + 5
*HP:* 20
*Armor Class:* 16 (10 base + 3 Dex + 3 Class + 0 Armor)
*Initiative:* +3
*BAB:* +2
- *Melee:* +0
- *Ranged:* +5

*Speed:* 30’

*FORT:* +2 (1 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +4 (1 Base + 3 Dex)
*WILL:* +3 (4 Base – 1 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _+2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength, -2 Constitution_
- _Immunity to magic sleep effects_
- _+2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects_
- _Low-light vision_
- _Weapon Group Proficiency: Bows & Light Blades_
- _+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks_
- _Automatic search check within 5 feet_
- _Wizard Spellcasting_
- _Spellbook_
- _Weapon Group Proficiency: Crossbows_
- _Summon Familiar_
- _Scribe Scroll_
- _Wizard Bonus Feats_

*Feats:*
1st Level
- _Spellcasting Prodigy_
- _Scribe Scroll_
3rd Level
- _Extend Spell_
5th Level
- _Empower Spell_

*Skills:* 
Concentration +9 (8 ranks, +1 Con)
Decipher Script +13 (8 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) +15 (8 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +13 (8 ranks, +5 Int)
Knowledge (planes) +13 (8 ranks, +5 Int)
Speak Language (4cc ranks)
Spellcraft +17 (8 ranks, +5 Int, +2 Syn)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Elven, Draconic, Celestial, Abyssal, Infernal, Undercommon, Ignan, Terran, Aquan, Auran_

*Spell Selection:* DC 7+spell level
*Oth level –* _(1d4+1 rnds) 4 spells_
*1st level –* _(1d4+1 rnds) 5 spells_ 
*2nd level –* _(1d6+1 rnds) 4 spells_
*3rd level –* _(1d6+1 rnds) 3 spells_

*Spellbook:*
*Oth level –* _All_ 
*1st level –* _Endure Elements, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Identify, Charm Person, Ray of Enfeeblement, Enlarge Person, True Strike, Mount, Tenser’s Floating Disc, Protection from Good/Evil/Law/Chaos, Alarm, Disguise Self, Feather Fall, Magic Weapon_ (750gp)
*2nd level –* _Scorching Ray, Glitterdust, Blindness/Deafness, Invisibility, Mirror Image, Hypnotic Pattern, False Life, Tasha’s Hideous Laughter, Web, Protection from Arrows_ (1200gp)
*3rd level –* _Hold Person, Lightning Bolt, Summon Monster III, Fireball, Deep Slumber, Clairaudience/Clairvoyance, Fly_ (2250gp)

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-Rapier +0 (1d6-2, 18-20/x2) (20gp, 2lb)

*Ranged weapons*
-Light Repeating Crossbow +5 (1d8, 19-20/x2, 80ft.) (400gp, 6lb)

*Miscellaneous Magic Items*
-Everburning Pendant of Intellect +2 (4110gp)

*Potions*
-Cure Light Wounds (4) (200gp)

*Mundane equipment*
-Noble’s Outfit
-Spell Component Pouchs (10gp)
-Spellbook (15gp, 3lb)
-Signet Ring (5gp)
-4 Bolt Clips of 5 (4gp, 4lb)

Weight Carried: 15lb
Remain money: 151gp

*Description*
Eransyl prides himself on his attire, his finely lacquered nails. His hair is a lusterless silver and his amber eyes burn with a golden intensity. Fair skin reflected in the high collared garments of the purest ivory embroidered with arcane patterns. Always wearing a pair of fine trousers and a flowing white cloak. At his neck is a pendant worked to resemble a face which glows with pearly luminescence.

*Personality*
Eransyl is vain and cunningly self-assured. His exceptional natural intellect he holds quite flagrantly over those he thinks crude or incompetent. However, his devotion to his arts is without compare, and he will not pause to unleash the forces he has locked within his mind to protect those he feels are threatened.

*Background*
Eransyl grew up in Shae Mordai, The City of the Dead. Born to a family of vast arcane power and lore, he was destined from birth into his role. And indeed it was fitting, for the young elf took so swiftly to the arcane arts that it was realized he was a prodigy amongst his kind.

He mastered the meager cantrips at an age when others struggled to read, he spent vast amounts of time delving into the various languages known to the world. He was apprenticed to one of the eldest in his family line, a female Undying by the name of Kylae. His progression through the basic studies only wet his appetite for more, and Kylae realized in her immense ageless wisdom that the youth would be stifled by the restrictions of the urban life.

Using her many contacts across the planes, she swept together the information needed so that she could contact an organization she had only heard of in passing. It was the Nameless Legion. She petitioned for the now young adult Eransyl to be entered into their ranks when he was of age. When Eransyl was told of the Nameless Legion, he was intrigued by their offer of delving into lore than none were supposed to know.

He has been with the Nameless Legion for a mere month and is anxious to test what he knows and to unearth mystery.[/sblock]


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, them 7 am days are killer. I don't even remember making a post in the morning.

nonamazing: From my calcs, you should have 11 skills total, with 13 (10 from Human Paragon, 1 from Adaptive Learning, 2 from 2 lvls of Artificer) possible class skills (2 of which are off the Artificer list).


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 8, 2005)

Whew!  This is probably one of the most complicated characters I've ever created...  Probably because this is the first time I've played an artificer, and I went a little crazy over all the possible options.

Sorrow: I noticed that one is not actually allowed to take a Paragon class as their first level.  So my character was actually Artificer at first level (his early education), then Human Paragon for two levels (his military service), Artificer again for another level (his study at the private institute after leaving the military), and then a final level of Human Paragon (his later espionage service).  The order in which he took the levels only really matters in terms of the skills he should have--I've decided on that particular order as more of a flavour thing.  I've tried to indicate from which class each of his skills came.

[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[U][B]Sergent-at-arms Xid Terrol[/B][/U]
[B]Race:[/B] Human   [B]Class:[/B] Human Paragon/Artificer   [B]Level:[/B] 3/2
[B]Age:[/B] 53 (youthened to 32)  [B]Gender:[/B] Male

[B]Strength:[/B]      10 (+0)  (02 points)
[B]Dexterity:[/B]     10 (+0)  (02 points)
[B]Constitution:[/B]  11 (+0)  (03 points)
[B]Wisdom:[/B]        14 (+2)  (06 points)
[B]Intelligence:[/B]  20 (+5)  (13 points) (+2 from class ability +1 bonus point)
[B]Charisma:[/B]      14 (+2)  (06 points)
		total:	(32 points)

[B]Base Attack Bonus:[/B]   +3
[B]Class Defense Bonus:[/B] +5

[B]Armor Class:[/B]  15 (10 + Class Defense Bonus)
[B]Hit Points:[/B]   21

[B]Attacks:[/B]
  masterwork repeating crossbow	+4 ranged; 1d6 damage; 19-20/x2
  masterwork steel short sword  +4 melee; 1d6 damage; 19-20/x2

  [B]Saves:[/B]
Fortitude: +1
Reflex:    +1
Will:      +8

 [B] Feats:[/B]
Jack of All Trades {1st level}
Extraordinary Artisan {Human bonus feat}
Weapon Group (Basic) {granted by class: Artificer}
Weapon Group (Crossbows) {granted by class: Artificer}
Weapon Group (Light Blades) {granted by class: Artificer}
Scribe Scroll {granted by class: Artificer}
Skill Knowledge {bonus feat granted by class: Human Paragon}
Skill Knowledge {3rd level}

  [B]Skills[/B] {4 (Artificer) + 1 (race) + 5 (Intelligence) + 1 (Human Paragon) +4 (feat: Skill Knowledge)}:
Appraise (Int):		  +13 (A)
Bluff (Cha):              +10 (P)
Concentration (Con):      +8  (A)
Craft (Alchemy) (Int):    +13 (A)
Diplomacy (Cha):          +10 (P) (+2 synergy bonus from Bluff)
Disable Device (Int):     +13 (A)
Disguise (Cha):		  +10 (P) (+2 synergy bonus from Bluff)
Gather Information (Cha): +10 (P)
Listen (Wis):             +10 (P)
Open Lock (Dex):          +8  (A)
Search (Int):             +13 (A)
Sense Motive (Wis):       +10 (P)
Spellcraft (Int):         +13 (A)
Spot (Wis):               +10 (P)
Use Magic Device (Cha):   +10 (A) (+7 to use scrolls)

  * (A) = Artificer Class Skill  (P) = Human Paragon Class Skill

  [B]Class Abilities:[/B]
Artificer Knowledge
Artisan Bonus
Disable Trap
Item Creation
Craft Reserve (currently empty; had 20 at 1st level and 40 at second level)
Spellcasting (access to 1st and 2nd level Artificer infusions)
Adaptive Learning

[U][B]Equipment[/B][/U] (9,000 total / 2,108 remaining) (weight carried: 29 lbs. / light load)

  [B]Mundane Equipment:[/B]
masterwork repeating light crossbow      (6  lbs. / 550 gp) (cw)
(5) clips of masterwork bolts (5/clip)   (5  lbs. /  35 gp) (cw)
(25) clips of masterwork bolts (5/clip)  (25 lbs. / 175 gp) (hv)
masterwork steel short sword             (2  lbs. / 310 gp) (cw)
(2) heavy blankets                       (6  lbs. /   1 gp) (p1)
(2) sacks of caltrops                    (4  lbs. /   2 gp) (hv)
writing kit (pen, ink, and papers)       (1  lbs. /   2 gp) (hv)
2 weeks trail rations                    (14 lbs. /   7 gp) (p1)
100 feet of silk rope                    (10 lbs. /  20 gp) (hv)
tent                                     (20 lbs. /  10 gp) (p2)
disguise Kit                             (8  lbs. /  50 gp) (hv)
masterwork thieves' tools                (2  lbs. / 100 gp) (cw)
explorer's outfit                        (8  lbs. /  10 gp) (cw)
spell component pouch                    (2  lbs. /   5 gp) (cw)
alchemist's lab                          (40 lbs. / 500 gp) (bc)
1 dozen Abyssal cigars (smuggled)        (3  lbs. / 540 gp) (hv)

  [B]Magical Equipment:[/B]
Canith's Cunning Container {Haversack}   (5  lbs. /2000 gp) (cw) {full}
hat of disguise                          (1  lbs. /1800 gp) (cw)
everburning lantern                      (3  lbs. / 125 gp) (hv)

  [B]Created Equipment (magical):[/B]
scrolls (all 1st level spells; all scribed at 1 caster level) -
  (6) scrolls of cure light wounds
  (2) scrolls of bless
  (2) scrolls of comprehend languages
  (3) scrolls of magic weapon
  (3) scrolls of magecraft
  (4) scrolls of skill enhancement
 (each scroll cost 10 gp and 1 craft reserve point to make: total 200 gp and 20 craft reserve)
 (all scrolls are located in the haversack (main compartment))
 (character must make a DC 21 Use Magic Device check to operate scrolls)

potions (all brewed at minimum caster level) -
  (8) potions of cure light wounds       (200 gp + 16 craft reserve)
  (2) potions of bless weapon            (100 gp +  8 craft reserve)
  (4) potions of mage armor              (100 gp +  8 craft reserve)
  (2) potions of pass without trace      ( 50 gp +  4 craft reserve)
  (2) potions of sanctuary               ( 50 gp +  4 craft reserve)
 (all potions located in the haversack (main compartment))

   * Location key: (p1) = haversack pocket 1  (p2) = haversack pocket 2  (hv) = haversack main compartment
                   (cw) = carried or worn     (bc) = stored at base camp
```
[/SBLOCK]

I'll be back later to get your approval, to finish up any final details, and to post a completed version of Xid's history/personality notes.  (I also have to work at 7 am--I know what it's like, man.)

Oh, I had a question for you, Dr. Anomalous!  I noticed that you put a lot of images into your posts during the game.  I'd like to do the same with the game I'm running, but I'm not quite sure how it works.  Could you give me a brief overview of the skills needed to insert images into a post?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, there are three ways.  You can either put the picture in directly, attach it as an attachment, or link it.  By putting it in direct you want [ img ]www.web-address-of-pic.com[ /img ], minus the spaces of course.  If you want it attached, when you're posting something you have the option of attaching a file from your computer.  Attach the pic from your computer, and it will show up on the bottom of your post.  If you want to link to it, do that as you would any other link.  [ url=www.web-address-of-pic.com ]name of the link[ /url], minus the spaces.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah, what Isida said.  Mine are hosted off-site on one of my web sites, and use the IMG tag to display.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 8, 2005)

*Name:* R'ae Ard'Gaoth
[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric
[B]Race:[/B] Moon Elf (Half-Celestial)
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Type:[/B] Native Outsider
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG
[B]Deity:[/B] Corellan Larethian

[B]Str:[/B] 14+4  =18 +4 (6p.)   [B]Level:[/B] 1            [B]XP:[/B] 10,000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12+2+2=16 +3 (4p.)   [B]BAB:[/B] +0             [B]HP:[/B] 10 (1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14+2-2=14 +2 (6p.)   [B]Grapple:[/B] +4         [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 5/magic
[B]Int:[/B] 10+2+1=13 +1 (2p.)   [B]Speed:[/B] 30'(60'Fly)  [B]Spell Res:[/B] 11
[B]Wis:[/B] 16+4  =20 +5 (10p.)  [B]Init:[/B] +3            [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B]  8+4  =12 +1 (0p.)   [B]ACP:[/B] -1             [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 15%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Class  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +6    +0    +0   21
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +2          +4
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +3          +3
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +5          +7

[B]Weapon                       Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Longsword +1 [I]Durandil[/I]            +6     1d8+5     19-20/x2
Composite Longbow MW (STR +4)    +4     1d8+4     19-20/x2

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Celestial, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B]
CLASS ABILITIES:
 - Aura of Chaos and Good
 - Turn undead (4/day)

RACIAL BENEFITS:
 - Daylight at will
 - Smite evil 1/day (+HD to melee damage roll)
 - Protection from Evil (Sp) 3/day
 - Bless (Sp) 1/day
 - Darkvision 60'
 - Immune to disease and magic sleep effects
 - Resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and electricity 10
 - +2 vs. enchantments
 - +4 Fort vs. poison

[B]Spellcasting[/B]
[B]Domains:[/B] Good (+1 CL to good spells), War
[B]Level 0:[/B] (4)
Create Water, Light, Mending, Purify Food and Drink

[B]Level 1:[/B] (4+1)
Cure Light Wounds, Shield of Faith (Protection from Evil, Magic Weapon)

[B]Feats:[/B]
Weapon Groups: Basic, Bows*, Heavy Blades*, Maces and Clubs, and Lances and Spears
 * = Racial benefit

Weapon Focus: Longsword (War Domain granted power)
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 12       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration (CON)        4    +2    +0    +6
Knowledge: Religion (INT)  4    +1    +0    +5
Listen (WIS)               0    +5    +2    +7
Search (INT)               0    +1    +2    +3
Spot (WIS)                 0    +5    +2    +7
Survival (WIS)*            2    +5    +0    +7

* = Cross class

[B]Equipment:                        Cost  Weight[/B]
Longsword +1 MW                   2315gp    4lb
Composite Longbow (STR +4) MW      800gp    3lb
Shield, heavy steel MW             170gp   15lb

Explorer’s Outfit                    ~gp    ~lb
Phylactery of Faithfulness        1000gp    ~lb
Silver holy symbol                  25gp    1lb
Bandoleer MW                         5gp   .5lb
 - Chalk x2                          2cp    ~lb
 - Flint & steel                     1gp    ~lb
 - Hardtack                          2sp   .5lb
 - Jerky x3                          3sp   .5lb
 - Pebbles                           ~gp    ~lb
 - String                            ~gp    ~lb
 - Candle                            1cp    ~lb
 - Dagger                            2gp    1lb
Potion belt                          1gp    1lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CLW Potion                       50gp    ~lb
 - CSW Potion                      750gp    ~lb
 - CSW Potion                      750gp    ~lb


Heward's Handy Haversack          2000gp    5lb
 - Main pocket (80lb max.) Total weight: 39lb
   - Tent                           10gp   20lb*
   - Bedroll                         1sp    5lb*
   - Alchemist's fire x3            60gp    3lb*
   - Flask of holy water            25gp    1lb*
   - Holy book of divine teachings  15gp    3lb*
   - Cleric's vestments              5gp    6lb*
   - Peasant's outfit                1sp    1lb*
 - Side Pocket (20lb max.) Total weight: 19lb
   - Whetstone                       2cp    1lb*
   - Crowbar                         2gp    5lb*
   - 100' of silk rope              20gp   10lb*
   - Flask (empty) x2                6cp    3lb*
 - Side Pocket (20lb max.) Total weight: 20lb
   - Loaf of bread x4                4cp    2lb*
   - Hunk of cheese x6               6sp    3lb*
   - Chunk of meat x8               24sp    4lb*
   - Elven wine x2                  20gp    3lb*
   - Waterskin (full) x2             2gp    8lb*

 * = weighs nothing

[B]Total Weight:[/B]31.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 818gp 1sp 5cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               100   200   300   600   1500

[B]Age:[/B] 121
[B]Height:[/B] 5'5"
[B]Weight:[/B] 127lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Luminous and white
[B]Hair:[/B] Platinum blonde, long and straight
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:*
Tall for his elven heritage, R'ae stands proudly at 5'5".  His most noticeable features are, of course, his wings.  They are feathered and magnifcently white and stretch out to a full ten feet when extended.  His platinum blonde, almost white, hair hangs limply around his shoulders, tucked behind his long, pointed ears.  On his body, he wears a simple but elegant outfit, white with gold accents.  At his side a small satchel can always be seen, and at his other side, a sheath for Durandil, his longsword.  Strapped to his back is his beautiful, elven-crafted longbow.  His skin is fair, like most moon elves.  He seems to have a warm glow about him all the time, as though he is so good hearted that you can feel it.  His eyes, however, are disturbing.  They produce their own light and are pure, white orbs.  They seem burn like an intensely hot fire, and a man cannot help but think that these eyes are piercing his soul when they set their gaze upon him.  When he is enraged, usually at some gross injustice or outright insult to his god, these furious eyes literally begin to burn in his eye sockets, and the place where he stands is lit up like the sun.  He is a formidable individual.

*Background:*
R'ae Ard'Gaoth (Celestial for "Blazing Wind") was touched by the gods from his very birth. His mother, a holy, virtuous moon elf, was taken as a wife to a powerful archangel of an elven deity, 'til death do them part. The birth was a blessedly easy one, and the mother recovered quickly. This was fortunate, for the father was called away to a divine mission, leaving her to raise the baby alone. The infant hardly ever cried and literally glowed all the time. He was an extremely obedient son, and was admired by all mothers, though not necesarily by all of his peers. His disturbing, pupil-lacking gaze did not win him many friends.  R'ae didn't know much at all about his father, but R'ae did know that he was away on an important quest for important people.  It didn't ease the pain that he felt when he saw other fathers with their sons.  R'ae's mother never told him exactly who his father was, not even that he was a celestial, so R'ae had no idea of his heritage.

Soon after his 109th birthday, young R'ae began itching at his back frequently. It was no small surprise when full-grown, feathered wings burst forth from his shoulders as though they had been trying to get out for years. Intensely surprised, R'ae soon became the object of all jealousy among his elven friends. He was not selfish, though. As soon as he could manage it, he gave those he could lift rides over the forest. He especially loved taking little children, the light in their eyes rivaled his own when they flew hundreds of feet above their home.

Of course, such happiness can never last. One sinfully envious (and, we might add, somewhat heavy) young elf decided that R'ae was an arrogant fool and didn't deserve the wings. By night he snuck into the Ard'Gaoth house with a potent sleeping potion and a long knife. He found R'ae's trancing form and wafted the concoction under his nose. R'ae's breath deepened. The young elf managed to pour the entire vial full into the resting angel's mouth. R'ae swallowed the whole thing. The young elf grinned and brandished his long knife. Then R'ae woke up. The young elf hadn't counted on the half-celestial's resistance to poisons. Nor was he expecting the great strength which lifted him off the floor by his neck, nor such a furious roar to come from so soft-hearted a creature. The young elf couldn't breathe. He struggled for two long minutes, then he went limp, then he died. R'ae stood there with the young elf in his mighty grasp until his mother rushed in. Then the hanging form dropped to ground and R'ae collapsed to his knees, large tears silently rolling down his cheeks. His mother tried to comfort him, but to no avail. He told her, "I am hideous to behold now. I must leave this place."

The next day, R'ae announced to the forest village that he would be leaving them forever. That afternoon, his reason for leaving circulated to the rest of the elves. Most thought him cowardly, some thought nothing of it, a few thought him noble. It doesn't truly matter what they thought. R'ae never saw any of them again. He traveled across the land, helping the unfortunate, giving to the poor, and righting wrongs to atone for his deed. After a year and a day, Mikhail Ard'Gaoth the Archangel came to him from above. Mikhail, of course, is R'ae's celestial father. Mikhail atoned R'ae by the power and mercy of his god, Corellan Larethian, and took him on a journey across the planes to learn the true ways of his father. Enamored and awed, R'ae made the decision to become like this wonderful being he called "Father" and learned the way of the Cleric.

At the end of his 10 years of training, Mikhail was so satisfied with his son's prowess that he granted him a divine quest immediately. R'ae was to join the adventuring team of an organization known only as the Nameless Legion. He was to assist the team and help them on their missions for the Legion and to spread the faith of Corellan Larethian wherever he journeyed, but his main objective was to find out as much as he could about his employers without totally giving himself away.

It is on this quest that R'ae now embarks...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 9, 2005)

Just to note, Sorrow has been at work/fiancee's for the past couple days. The backgrounds posted look fine to me, he'll check the math and let me know when he gets home tonight and has access to my books. Hopefully.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 9, 2005)

The numbers on nonamazing and R'ae Ard'Gaoth look good. I'll poke through descs and backgrounds for any continuity problems a little later, but really doubt there'll be any issues.

Edit: nonamazing, just for my own satiation, what source material did you use for the Abyssal cigars?


----------



## nonamazing (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorrow The Man Bear said:
			
		

> Edit: nonamazing, just for my own satiation, what source material did you use for the Abyssal cigars?




Oh, that's just something I made up for flavour.  I figured they'd be the planar equivalent of cuban cigars--just a really fancy luxury item that's hard to get ahold of.  They don't do anything, except maybe annoy Xid's superior officers (because he won't offer them any).


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 10, 2005)

Any comment on Eransyl, the elven wizard?


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 10, 2005)

Ferrix:  I didn't check all the math, but I did notice that your AC lacks the Class Defense Bonus from Unearthed Arcana (Wizards have a +3 at L5, giving your elf an AC of 16).  Look back at the Doctor's 2nd post and double check that you've got all the house rules he listed.  In case you don't have access to them, I'm sure someone (I can, I know that) can provide you with the info.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

Rae ArdGaoth said:
			
		

> Ferrix: I didn't check all the math, but I did notice that your AC lacks the Class Defense Bonus from Unearthed Arcana (Wizards have a +3 at L5, giving your elf an AC of 16). Look back at the Doctor's 2nd post and double check that you've got all the house rules he listed. In case you don't have access to them, I'm sure someone (I can, I know that) can provide you with the info.




I think that was the only one I missed, I think I noticed the house rule, and then not being able to remember the class defense bonus off the top of my head, never bothered to check my UA.


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Feb 11, 2005)

Ferrix, nonamazing, Rae ArdGaoth: I'm satisfied. I looked 'em all over, and unless I missed something painfully obvious they look fine to me. My vote: game on.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 11, 2005)

Right. Expect the next post in the IC group this weekend.


----------



## Rae ArdGaoth (Feb 15, 2005)

Did I miss something?  Or is there just not a thread up yet.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry, my RL exploded, and I got sick and injured all at once. Bah. I'll type it up and post it sometime in the afternoon or evening of Tuesday the 15th if I can find ten minutes. If not, I have all Wednesday after 2 PM free. Sigh. Life...


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 19, 2005)

*A note about equipment.*

Your basic equipment is variable and free. Anything Masterwork or below, as long as its not enchanted or an exotic material, is good enough to have on you, just post the changes, if any, in an OOC tag in your post before leaving the base. Remember, though, this isn't Dungeon Seige... No pack mules.  Keep it reasonable.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 19, 2005)

Would there be any extra information I could have gathered for my spell preparation?


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Feb 20, 2005)

Right now, you know as much as everyone else.


----------

